# Taking the cover off a Melitta Caffeo Barista TS



## mavroboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi,

I've recently got the "fill beans" error on my Melitta Caffeo Barista TS.

I've read this forum and understand that I need to get to the sensors to give them a good clean. The problem is getting to the sensors! I can't' get the plastic housing off the machine.

I've unscrewed the back panel and unclipped the plastic tabs but I still can't seem to open it up. It's like it's still screwed down at the front but I cannot see any other obvious screws.

Any advice would be appreciated, otherwise I'm going to end up breaking it!

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check inside where the brew unit goes....that's where I might hide a screw or two. Also look underneath, might be hidden under feet.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mavroboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Many thanks. I'll give it a go!


----------



## Pascalcv (Jun 8, 2021)

On the top lid there is a screw in the middle, underneath that small lid where you can pour in ground coffee. It is hidden underneath a rubber cap.


----------



## mavroboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Pascalcv said:


> On the top lid there is a screw in the middle, underneath that small lid where you can pour in ground coffee. It is hidden underneath a rubber cap.


 Perfect. I found it. Thanks so much! Now I just need to work out how to fix the "refill beans" error. Very frustrating, had the machine less than a year.


----------



## philkingston (Jul 8, 2021)

mavroboy said:


> Perfect. I found it. Thanks so much! Now I just need to work out how to fix the "refill beans" error. Very frustrating, had the machine less than a year.


 I've also got one of these machines. I've had it 18 months and it get used a lot - around 10 cups a day. After a year it started complaining about not having any beans in the hoppers, despite both being full. I eventually took it apart to inspect further. Once you've got the lid off (as Pascalcv explains) you can get to the hopper assembly. The sensors appear to be light based (presumably infra-red), although using my phone camera, which can normally show infra-red didn't indicate any light being emitted. It's pretty easy to test whether they are functioning correctly as you can simply put your finger over one of the sensors and see if the screen on the front showing the warning or not. You can obviously do that without having to take the machine apart.

So I continued to disassemble the machine.... Unscrewing the hopper and removing the foam insulation reveals the grinder below. I unscrewed this, lifted it up and disconnected the sensor on the side, and finally the two power connectors at the bottom. Looking into the grinder, it was evident that it was caked with coffee grounds inside. This was preventing the ground coffee from leaving the grinder. After opening up the grinder, it needed a damn good cleaning with a brush. The grinder is a little fiddly to open as it requires various bits on the top to be rotated. Also look out for the two ball bearings and springs that are part of the top assembly of the grinder. When reassembling everything, make sure you reattach the sensor in the same orientation and position as this can also trigger the refill beans error.

After reassembling it, it starting behaving perfectly again.

TL;DR: The cause of my "refill beans" error was the grinder being jammed full of old grounds.

Advice:

- Avoid disassembling the hopper selector mechanism in the top of the hopper. It doesn't need to be removed to take the hopper out of the machine and it's really fiddly to reassemble.

- The chute between the grinder and brewing unit needs a regular clean, otherwise it blocks up. I'd say every 100 cups - for me this is between one and two weeks. To clean it, remove the brewing unit and poke a small pipe brush up the hole.


----------



## mavroboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks for this advice. My machine was still under warranty so I was able to get it fixed for free. I'll keep your guide handy for next time!


----------



## Jarvis327 (4 mo ago)

philkingston said:


> I've also got one of these machines. I've had it 18 months and it get used a lot - around 10 cups a day. After a year it started complaining about not having any beans in the hoppers, despite both being full. I eventually took it apart to inspect further. Once you've got the lid off (as Pascalcv explains) you can get to the hopper assembly. The sensors appear to be light based (presumably infra-red), although using my phone camera, which can normally show infra-red didn't indicate any light being emitted. It's pretty easy to test whether they are functioning correctly as you can simply put your finger over one of the sensors and see if the screen on the front showing the warning or not. You can obviously do that without having to take the machine apart.
> 
> So I continued to disassemble the machine.... Unscrewing the hopper and removing the foam insulation reveals the grinder below. I unscrewed this, lifted it up and disconnected the sensor on the side, and finally the two power connectors at the bottom. Looking into the grinder, it was evident that it was caked with coffee grounds inside. This was preventing the ground coffee from leaving the grinder. After opening up the grinder, it needed a damn good cleaning with a brush. The grinder is a little fiddly to open as it requires various bits on the top to be rotated. Also look out for the two ball bearings and springs that are part of the top assembly of the grinder. When reassembling everything, make sure you reattach the sensor in the same orientation and position as this can also trigger the refill beans error.
> 
> ...


I know this was a long time ago but I have just discovered my grinder is jammed full of grounds so I've cleaned it out. The problem is I did not spot where the sensor came off?? Theres a little black bracket that fell off with the wiring when I lifted the grinder out and I cannot find any info on where it attaches? 

Can anyone help!?


----------

